# Photos of the Parsippany Slot Car Show Nov 11



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Photos of the Parsippany Slot Car Show Nov 21*

Here is a link to photos I took at the show. Many bargains to be had at this one. Pete does a good job running the event. See you all next time!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsaccomanno/sets/72157625316952233/

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great pics, Joe! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Daily Record News article/video about the show*

Link to the report by the Daily Record newspaper. Check out the video for tips from the '62 Champ - Henry Harnish!

http://www.dailyrecord.com/article/...slot-car-show--attendees-get-to-be-kids-again

-Joe


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

..and a couple of videos...

1. - 




2. - 




3. - 




mac


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool video mac. Especially since i'm in the 2nd one running around with some of the fellas.

I was suprised that a car I built was running strong and keeping right up with the guys. After all I see some guys selling these chassis' for up to 100 dollars each. I guess it all in the right chassis arm combo.


----------

